# Chart AuditTemplate



## donnalara (Dec 29, 2017)

Good Morning, 

Does anyone have a chart audit template that they are willing to share? 

Thanks


----------



## kroemer4 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Audit Templates*

It would depend on what you are auditing. We use standardized templates only when using an E/M audit tool; otherwise, we make our own tools based on the required components of the code and then enter the findings in a spreadsheet. Sometimes it takes the first few encounter reviews to identify what needs to be included in a template. Based on your organization's record management and destruction policy, you'll want to ensure you keep certain documents related to each audit, but at the minimum, encounter-identifying information, the audit date, accuracy, findings, and follow-up actions.


----------

